# CC sites and motorhome dump 'stations'



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Went to Commons Wood CC site and they have a proper motorhome dump station. 2 traps parrallel to one another, drive over and dump grey waste.
Next two CC sites, bloomin manhole cover. If you have a bad back, why the heck do you want to lift a manhole cover, when you can dump it on the grass! If I open a manhole on the road or any area, I have to put guards and other stuff around it, so why don't the CC club have proper grey waste areas for motorhomes, as they do for caravans?
I'll probably email them at some point, but I'm sure I can't be the only one


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

The clue is in the name! CARAVAN Club! Motorhomers are tolerated because we bring in revenue. After that I sometimes get the impression we're looked at as gatecrashers to the party.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

those manhole coves are a PITA; you drive over and get positioned, then you try to lift the lid, but not enough room :evil: So you drive forward (or back), lift the lid, go back over it and dump your water. Then move up & replace the lid :roll: 

a simple grid (similar to what is used on many aires) would suffice.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

That's why I use a bucket.

Martin


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No grey waste not Black waste mate. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Why not do what tuggers do:

if your near the edge of the field empty your waste there. not many tuggers take their waste to the dump

joe


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

They have been told enough times about it but still they do nothing. Be interested to know what they have done at the new site they keep banging on about, Stonehaven I think?

peedee


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Was at the Bay of the Somme Aire (on peage) last week. One caravan had his grey waste discharging via a flexible pipe onto the grass. Another, parked in front of us, discharged direct onto the tarmac such that there was a big slick of soap suds/water running down the road from their shower! Area full of motorhomes and caravans such that latecomers had to go to lorry area. Intrigued me that some of the tuggers put wheel clamps on their vans while they sleep - probably a requirement for insurance. One van, clearly a traveller (sounded Irish) put his Honda generator out but didn't bother to secure it - was still there in the morning though!

DavidL


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Why all this anti-caravan talk? Most caravan nerds (I'm leaving this in, I typed caravanners and the predictive text did the rest) are the same as motorhomers when it comes to behaving responsibly. There are a few bad apples in both our barrels. As for m/h service points, I find them fairly useless. I can't see why, when on site, you'd want to up sticks just to fill up with water and get rid of waste, what a hassle (unplug EHU, roll off blocks, etc etc) we use an aqua-roll and a Wastemaster and replenish the same as a tugger would do.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we may be doing them a dis-service,  are the drains under these manholes connected to the main sewers? i.e. can "black" waste be dumped down them? If this is the case, you wouldn't want to see an RV dumping his toilet waste down the alternative narrow grid intended for waste water only.......

I haven't seen any signs as to what can be dumped down them, and of course the CC have a sign for everything 8)


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Where do you think RVs and many European MH with black tanks dump their waste?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

selstrom said:


> Where do you think RVs and many European MH with black tanks dump their waste?


I don't know, where do they? My question was basically can the manhole type drains provided on CC sites be used to dump black waste?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It's always an issue for us, as we go to shows through the year and few have proper disposal facilities, many simply held in fields etc.

Shower water we will run to a small dug hole, usually draining away immediately, and we just pop the sod/grass back in when we live.

Toilet waste we bring back with us, not possible for those who are away for mor than a few days, but we have two cassettes for the toilet which will last us a week or so if we use the site toilets during the day.

Peter


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

I have stayed on many CC sites prior to owning a motorhome, and I found lots of motohomers used to go to the wrong place to fill up and empty. They used to block the roads, make a mess and never turned their engines off, causing the caravanners around the WP to choke on their exhaust fumes. The MHWP was generally further away, sometimes by the toilet block, but always with a layby and a proper drain.

Are you sure you are using the correct place to empty your grey water as it doesn't sound to me as though you were.

Sorry, I don't wish to offend.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

chermic said:


> I have stayed on many CC sites prior to owning a motorhome, and I found lots of motohomers used to go to the wrong place to fill up and empty. They used to block the roads, make a mess and never turned their engines off, causing the caravanners around the WP to choke on their exhaust fumes. The MHWP was generally further away, sometimes by the toilet block, but always with a layby and a proper drain.
> 
> Are you sure you are using the correct place to empty your grey water as it doesn't sound to me as though you were.
> 
> Sorry, I don't wish to offend.


I have stayed on CC sites many times and never observed this behaviour!

Many CC sites do not have proper drains, only manholes where you have to lift the cover off, most of which are only light duty and not designed for large MHs.

I noticed that when we stayed at Southport CC site they had built a new better MHSP.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Very few CC sites have proper grey water dumps for MH.
As has already been said most simply have a manhole cover that needs lifting. This often causes problems trying to position the van over the dump and have access to the manhole.
Seen a few near things when vans were being reversed back towards the open dump!! At some point a van will end up dropping a wheel into the dump.
CC not really that interested in providing proper MH friendly grey waste points for motorhomers. All geared towards tuggers :wink:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Remus said:


> Why all this anti-caravan talk? Most caravan nerds (I'm leaving this in, I typed caravanners and the predictive text did the rest) are the same as motorhomers when it comes to behaving responsibly. There are a few bad apples in both our barrels. As for m/h service points, I find them fairly useless. I can't see why, when on site, you'd want to up sticks just to fill up with water and get rid of waste, what a hassle (unplug EHU, roll off blocks, etc etc) we use an aqua-roll and a Wastemaster and replenish the same as a tugger would do.


Your solutions wouldn't suit everybody. We top up fresh water with a watering can but don't have enough storage space for an aqua-roll or Wastemaster, but have never needed to 'up sticks' on a CC site.

If necessary we have a container into which we can drain grey water and transport it to drain point but we've never done this on a CC site because we use site facilities for showers and washing up so minimising the amount of water going into the waste tank. Also, (given minimal water use) we rarely stay long enough on a CC site to need to drain the grey water during the stay.

I too find the drain with a lid type disposal point awkward, heavy and potentially dangerous, and would much prefer each site to have a grid.

Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

My thread
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-138223-.html


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

bognormike said:


> selstrom said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you think RVs and many European MH with black tanks dump their waste?
> ...


NO, use the chemical waste disposal facility provided. I have seen a few people putting their black waste down the grey waste manhole, disgusting.

Dave


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

peedee said:


> They have been told enough times about it but still they do nothing. Be interested to know what they have done at the new site they keep banging on about, Stonehaven I think?
> 
> peedee


Stonehaven has two manholes with the covers, a stupid thing on a brand new site. The CC informed me last year that all new or refurbished sites would get a decent length of grid at the MHWP, but they speak with forked tongue. I can still manage to lift the covers but my wife is the worst 'positioner' ever and the MH must look like a courting stork trying to get into the correct position.

Dave


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

[/quote]
NO, use the chemical waste disposal facility provided. I have seen a few people putting their black waste down the grey waste manhole, disgusting.

Dave[/quote]

MHSP are for empting MH waste Tanks, both Black & Grey.
Why do you find it disgusting?


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have just returned from the CC site at Ferry Meadows in Peterborough, and have to say that although there were a great deal of motorhomes at the site the positioning of the single man hole cover style grey waste point was awful. 

The gap between the kerb and the cover was not big enough for me to get the drain over the hole, the only way was to reverse the wrong way down the roadway to the cover thus blocking the road completely and then struggle to lift the cover. I witnesses many others doing the same during the stay.

All in all i think that the CC should be listening to both Caravanners & Motorhomers and spending our money for the benefit of us.

Its our club is it not?

Paddy.


----------

